

Versions: a gui Mac subversion client - parenthesis
http://www.versionsapp.com/

======
KirinDave
Versions is very cool... but doesn't it seem like they've missed the boat a
little?

Git has effectively taken the world by storm recently, with a slew of web-
based interfaces to people's push points and a huge amount of developer
mindshare.

This might have been big money a few years ago.

~~~
johns
I think you underestimate the number of users SVN has now and will continue to
have. As SVN goes more and more mainstream companies will stick with it once
they have it up and running. Switching to the latest and greatest VCS all the
time is not a good use of time and resources.

~~~
tjr
Yep. I work at a rather large avionics company, which still mostly uses
ClearCase. It's often an uphill battle to get projects moved into Subversion.
Git?... not for a long time here, methinks.

~~~
ken
If you're at a "large avionics company" using ClearCase, you're probably not
using Macs with "10.4.9 and higher". (Because IBM says "At this time there is
no plan to support ClearCase on Macintosh OS X, and it has not been tested for
use on X11".)

It may be a good rule to support the median VCS if you're going after the
median consumer, but a program for developers on recent versions of Mac OS X
is not aiming at median consumers.

~~~
tjr
Touché, few Macs here, though I was just meaning to offer a datapoint for not-
everyone-moving-to-Git-yet... Slightly useless in this context, I guess. :-)

------
nickb
If you're using Git on a Mac, try GitNub:
<http://github.com/Caged/gitnub/tree>

~~~
superchink
Is there a place to grab a binary for this?

~~~
nickb
Try this: <http://s3.amazonaws.com/caged/releases/GitNub_0.8.5.zip>

------
pxlpshr
I've been keeping my eye on this product for awhile, I'm actually concerned to
use it given how long it's taken to come to market.

I'll give it a try this evening.

------
raganwald
Meta-comment: These comments exemplify the classic Usenet culture:

"What's the best way to X?"

//blow to the head

"Do not X! You must Y!! Only the clueless and terminally insane even consider
X!!!"

------
christefano
Ugh, it doesn't support sites with self-signed SSL certificates. Does Versions
expect me to send my SVN password in the clear? That's crazy!

~~~
christefano
Someone pointed out to me that Versions will work with sites using self-signed
certificates if svn has been previously allowed to connect to the site (from
the command line).

------
PStamatiou
pardon my ignorance - but how can i setup versions with my SVN repo and my
local checkout? I was able to give it the login to my svn repo and that worked
fine, but no clue how to get it to recognize my local svn checkout

~~~
muhfuhkuh
Without knowing anything about Versions, why not just `svn ci` whatever you
have modified locally, then re-checkout the repo again using the client?
Totally understood if it's a big download, just throwing it out there as an
option.

------
henryw
damn that site is pretty. i want the app just cuz of the site.

